# Adult Alpine and Oberhasli's; Couple Packs



## BrushChimp (Aug 28, 2013)

I've got 4 "pack" goats I'm looking to offload. I originally purchased them with the intent of using them in the fall for hunting and such, but as it turned out I just don't have the time to devote to them.

The 2 Alpine's are 4.5 and 4 years old. I've thrown the pack on the horned one a few times and he seemed to take to it just fine. He is the most agile and athletic of the bunch. The dehorned Alpine is very mild mannered and the easiest to handle while trimming his feet.

The Ober’s are both 6.5 years old and I believe I was told when I got them two years ago that they are brothers. I have some pics of them around somewhere, but not on my hard drive now. I can get you one if you’d like to see them. These two were trained packers and came with a couple pack saddles. They are the Northwest Packgoat’s "Custom Fit" Aluminum Composite Saddles & Pads with Deluxe Panniers to match.

I’d like to sell the saddles/panniers with at least one set of the goats. I’d also like to sell them as pairs or all four together. I live in Onalaska, WA. Contact me for more info!!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I like your horned boy. Any more info? How much?

Char in Central Oregon


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

what color are the packs? And yes, pics of the other boys please. Thanks

Also have they been CAE/ CL / Johne's tested?


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Now those are handsome goats!


----------



## BrushChimp (Aug 28, 2013)

I've added some pics. I took them early this morning so they are a little blurry. The packs are red. I'm uncertain whether in of them have been tested for anything. They haven't been tested while I've had them for the past 2.5 years. I forgot to mention they are all wethers though that may be pretty obvious. 

PM's have been answered.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

While I am interested in the packs alone but I will sadly have to pass on these beautiful goats. LOVE the look of those Obers! It just that I recently committed to a hornless crew....LOVE the look of those with horns!

Best of luck!

Ken

Ps Let me know on the packs. Thx.

P.S.S. Also for curiosity sake, how long are your Obers horns? Thx in advance.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

love those ober guys! are you only selling as a pkg deal or would you split off those two boys? if so what would you need for them?


Char in Central Oregon


----------



## BrushChimp (Aug 28, 2013)

PM's answered. Everything is still available!


----------



## BrushChimp (Aug 28, 2013)

Back to the top. Still available!


----------



## DougMeeks (Sep 18, 2013)

*Goats*

Hi, are the goats still available, how much do you want for all four goats and all the equipment. Please call me at 909-714-5561 Doug Meeks thank you


----------



## DougMeeks (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, Are the goats still available. How much do you want for all four and the equipment. Please call me 909-714-5561 Doug thank-you


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy Doug  Welcome to thepackgoatforums.


----------



## BrushChimp (Aug 28, 2013)

Goats and packs are still available! Alpines will be heading to auction soon. I'd take $350 for the two Alpines and $400 for the Obers. $450 for the pack saddles and panniers. Get 'em before they're stew!


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Interested in the saddles and packs. Any pictures or at least a description and number available.


----------



## BrushChimp (Aug 28, 2013)

These fellas are still for sale along with the 2 packs. Any interested parties? From the original post, they've aged another half year now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful goats , someone has to scoop them up !


----------



## imported_Brady (Nov 11, 2010)

I am interested in adding a goat or two to my heard. Please call or email. three07690-9401 [email protected] if they are still available


----------



## BrushChimp (Aug 28, 2013)

I only have the 2 Alpines available now! Let me know if you looking to add a couple.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Brush, that post above yours is months old, you would be best to contact them directly via their number or email.


----------



## BrushChimp (Aug 28, 2013)

TDG-Farms, I was not responding to any one individual, but rather to the forum at large.

The two alpines are still available!


----------

